# hash and she-males



## didierdehaerne (Sep 2, 2008)

Is it posible to do hash with hermies ,just asking.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 2, 2008)

I did, most of time its worthless, but if has buds, it mellow me out  then it dried out and came nothing  unless someone can give a better idea for herm hash?


----------



## Hick (Sep 2, 2008)

didierdehaerne said:
			
		

> Is it posible to do hash with hermies ,just asking.


you can make hash with any plant that has trichomes.


----------

